# Just want to get rid of one Local Channel?



## sunpacer (Sep 3, 2007)

I am fed up with the programming of one of my local channels, CBS 46 out of Atlanta. Tonight they pre-empted probably one of the best nights of TV to carry the local Falcons game, which is being carried on MNF on ESPN. They are not offering these shows at a later time so I can tape them. No explaination.

This isn't as bad as 2003 when they cut off "One Shining Moment" after my favorite team, the Syracuse Orangemen won the NCAA tournament. 

I do not want to support them any longer. Where to I go to get a waiver for just this one local channel, CBS, so I can get the NY East Coast feed of CBS.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

In a word -- you can NOT get a waiver if your local station is available to you. Waivers are granted only when you can't receive the locals.


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

There is always CBS Innertube. You can usually get the same shows on Innertube usually the next day, and no waiver required to see them.


----------

